# Midnight poodles in CA, anyone knows this breeder?



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't know her personally, but I know of her. She is a very reputable breeder, she is also a judge and she has gorgeous dogs. I wouldn't hesitate to get a puppy from her. 
Have you contacted her???


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe you can PM one of our fellow members FozzieMom.


----------

